# Hi from SoCal!



## lynpink (Aug 15, 2008)

Hello Fellow Makeup Junkies!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yes I have a been a "lurker" for quite some time and loooove this forum!  I luckily found Specktra while inquiring about the pro card.  

Hope to get to know errrbody!!  heehee

-LynPink


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 15, 2008)

welcome


----------



## xpucu (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## LeMacDiva (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi there and Welcome!! Lot's to read. Have fun!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 16, 2008)

Happy to have you!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## melliquor (Aug 17, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 17, 2008)

Enjoy!


----------



## Princess_x (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey!


----------

